# Golden Perch innkeeper situation



## Meselyn (Jan 28, 2004)

I was just looking over the main page of TTF when I got to The Golden Perch Inn. It said looking for innkeeper. I was just wondering if I could be the Innkeeper for The Golden Perch? If so ok and thank you, if not, who will be the inn keeper?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 2, 2004)

Why do you wish to be the inn keeper of a forum you do not know the contents of? We first need to decide what the three empty fora will be used for. It has been suggested that one of them serve as a kind of guild for political and religious topics, though I'm unsure whether that's such a good idea, since quite a few members were against having a separate area for politics and religion.


----------



## Scatha (Feb 2, 2004)

Were and still are, to be exact, Ith.

The inn that will serve as a place for political and religious discussion should have a moderator to watch over it, constantly. Can we really put this much strain on a single mod? These discussions go out of hand much too easily, thus would require a strong hand.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 2, 2004)

Scatha said:


> Can we really put this much strain on a single mod?


The burden of 'patroling' such a place would not fall on any one moderator because quite a few of us are moderating these discussions as it is.

I wonder why we are even discussing this seeing how much turmoil these subjects caused the last time. Has WM changed his mind as of late?


----------



## Scatha (Feb 2, 2004)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 2, 2004)

Me either, it was actually just an idea he mentioned one night to me... for the record, I don't feel it's a good idea either, but then again S&B is starting to look like the p/r guilds all over again. I still think if people on here want to talk about stuff like that, someone should make their own board and then invite people from here over to it.


And Scatha, WM said that the main mod for it would be Cir, an idea I'm kinda iffy about because Cir is hardly ever on (at least that I notice)... we'd HAVE to have someone who's on just about every day for it to work, maybe even two mods.

I dunno, I just have a bad feeling about the whole thing


----------



## Uminya (Feb 2, 2004)

Rest assured that, given the task, I will be on constantly to fulfill any role given to me, and *IF* I were to be made the watcher-over of this Poli-Religious (Philosophic) discussion place, I would monitor it with an iron fist, and a very painful cat-o-nine-tails.

I don't think the problem lies but with a select few, and those could be dealt with quite easily, provided a shovel full of warning points and a nasty PM from myself


----------



## Scatha (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, I could, but I am not a mod. 

But I share your thought, Tal. Either a mod that is there every day or two mods would be needed. Yet, I still think that neither topic should be discussed here.

Cat'o'nine tails, huh? Well Cir, you have but one 'tail', which happens not to be where a tail should be.


----------



## Bethelarien (Feb 3, 2004)

_If_ WM were to allow that Inn to be active, I would be willing to help to moderate it. I believe I keep a rather level head, and I try to behave myself. 

However, I was under the impression that WM did not want an actual organized whatchamacallit for the political/religious discussions. For those who are interested in such discussions, you may PM me.  I will refrain from openly advertising in this thread.


----------



## faila (Feb 4, 2004)

well if sometihng like a religious and political forum was start in one of those inns or elsewear couldnt it be just less modded? Ive noticed on many boards the less modded they are on certain topics like that the neater and cleaner the topics are actually talked about.... like dont intervene unless its a complete and utter attack on the person or language or something... just something ive picked up by going to alot of boards.
Edit: and to those who think neither topic should be discussed on this forum, I find that strange. To me this website is a place to talk with people who like tolkien but not always talking about tolkien...I've never seen a forum survive that had a topic and only that topic that was talked about. I love tolkien but his book are not endless, all the conversations that can be talked about tolkien will have been talked about eventually and many threads are repeats alread, oldies will move on unless they have something else to talk about....but i may be viewing this site all wrong, maybe its just meant for tolkien discussion about tolkien not for tolkien fan to discuss anything, if its for the first i probobly shouldnt be here.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 5, 2004)

I would be fully ready and willing to offer my assitance or moderation for any inn that does not have an innkeeper.


----------



## Meselyn (Feb 6, 2004)

You guys decide the inns fate. I'll leave you mods to deal with it. I didn't know you had to be a mod to run it.


----------

